# your chioce of any coloured R32



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Guys im looking to buy a car that needs a respray but not sure on colour, i love white so thought a white pearl. but fancy something special.

so if you could have your R32 GTR any colour what would it be, and please post a pic of a car in that colour if you can

cheers

Greg

ps no flips or chav paints, just a nice straight metalic or something.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

He'll shoot me for suggesting this (Canker) as his is the only one apparently. R32 GTR in Millenium Jade. Looks sweet.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I just LOVE my Wine Red R32.
It's not a colour that makes you go....WOW,
but I've been to quite a few meets & I am nearly always the only red car there.
That does it for me.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Spearmint said:


> He'll shoot me for suggesting this (Canker) as his is the only one apparently. R32 GTR in Millenium Jade. Looks sweet.



pics?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Stan said:


> I just LOVE my Wine Red R32.
> It's not a colour that makes you go....WOW,
> but I've been to quite a few meets & I am nearly always the only red car there.
> That does it for me.


i do like dark red but not on a skyline. just dont suit it i think.


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

Spearmint said:


> He'll shoot me for suggesting this (Canker) as his is the only one apparently. R32 GTR in Millenium Jade. Looks sweet.


Lol he will shoot you Richie. It does look fantastic though.

Other than that I agree, white is good. Black ones look very nice too IMHO.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

theres a colour on the R34 i really love. its a really deep looking silver. christ knows the name of it but have seen a picture on here with it on. if/when i ever respray a car, it'l be that colour. I'll try to find a pic


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

calsonic blue


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

A pruple is nice, but not midnight purple, that is too red... 

But it depends on what body kit you want to have, or is it a standard R32 with a Nismo kit...

I do like the R32 in purple if it is standard looking.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

what size are those wheels?

(on the calsonic car)


----------



## Bilaal_malik (Sep 28, 2007)

Mate for me it would have to be black. The bet color in the world wih nice window tints ( legal ofcurse). THTS MY DREAM CAR


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

gavman said:


> what size are those wheels?
> 
> (on the calsonic car)


18,s if i remember correctly. 
Definately the Calsonic Blue from me aswell.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

White.
Plain white = R32
Plain white = R33
Pearl white = R34

Its like Fezza being Red
a Aston being green
A porsche being black or dark grey


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry, take me off purple for a Nismo R32 please... I'll take the Calsonic Blue also...that is such a nice match for the car!!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

bomberGTR said:


> theres a colour on the R34 i really love. its a really deep looking silver. christ knows the name of it but have seen a picture on here with it on. if/when i ever respray a car, it'l be that colour. I'll try to find a pic


Sparkling Silver IIRC

Theres a member on here from Sweden IIRC who has his R32 in Sparkling along with BBS LM's....looks absolutely awesome! Makes the R32 look very modern and up to date


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

bright red. Nissan USA called it "aztec red" in the 90s, I got all my Nissans in that time in that color. True, I was younger, but for nostalgia's sake, I'd spray my car in the same shade - just a basic, bright red.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I went through the same dilemna, ended up with a heavy pearl white and would do it again...


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

keep em coming guys.

white is winning for me but i feel some kind of blue may also look pimp, like the wifbitz car.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mines a nice metallic blue mate its Mitsibushi Fiji Blue a bit like Bayside but in my mind suits the car more and looks a bit less common than BSB. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

The standard KLO silver really suits the R32, the Z Tune silver is nice 
as well. I know the standard R32 colour pallet is a bit bland but the colours really work. i haven't seen an r32 custom paint job that i really like YET!


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know what this colour is called, but I think it would look lush on an R32 (or ANY car, for that matter :smokin: )


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

*mine! *










a pic of mine in Arnage.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> I don't know what this colour is called, but I think it would look lush on an R32 (or ANY car, for that matter :smokin: )


That's got to be Lambo Candy Apple Blue, looks just like it, a deep candy colour with a very slight purple flip to it, (my R32 is painted that same colour). I've not got any pics of mine in artificial light like that RX-7, (which makes the colour look dark like that), but here's a couple in the daylight from a couple of weeks ago for comparison:



















I really like the dark purple colours, and also the Calsonic blue provided the car is done up track style. Plain white is nice and original though.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Black .......











Charlie


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

white = FTW


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

thats the one.........evil looking bastard..... and the cars looks tough aswell charlie.......hahaha
love this car....... always said id never own a r32 gtr but watch this space..:smokin: im sooooooo close

lee



chas said:


> Black .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I allways seem to go for a plain red... Dunno why it just seems like the right colour for a car. Not an R32 i know but it gives you an idea.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

chas said:


> Black .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. thats nice. looks hard as nails..

i think the darker colours look best on 32s. especially deep purple or blue.

i must take some pics of mine soon!!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

nice examples there. black does look nice, but im unlucky with black cars.

more more more, doesnt have to be a pic or a skyline, any car as long as it shows its colour well.


----------



## biff32gtr (Feb 23, 2007)

*OE :BLUE*


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

i actually faced this choice a couple of years ago now and i still get the wow factor every time i look at mine.No regrets whatsoever on the coour choice after more than 2 years of this colour. 
Bayside Blue does it for me.


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

seen this out awsome looking car too


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

biff32gtr said:


>


This gets my vote - very rare!


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

R32 GTR in Millenium Jade. 

Sorry Kev!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I quite like this Kawasaki Blue

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/41642-gtr-32-breaking-2.html?highlight=kawasaki+blue


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

mmmmmmmm some very nice blue ones there

but

having popped over to mooks and seeing my current GTR in white we decided that some kind of white will look the best.

mine just looks so mean:thumbsup: 

so question is what white? lambo style pearl white or an audi white or a flat white or a R34 pearl white

decisions, please let me know what you reckon

thanks

Greg


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

chas said:


> Black .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome

are the wheels TE37's?

sorry for threadjack, but may i ask how much, and where from?

many thanks
gav


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's my white one.. Must admit i prefer that black one tho:thumbsup:


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

That RX7 is, I believe, electron blue pearl off of a Z06.

That colour with some more purple pearl would look awesome.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

gavman said:


> that looks awesome
> 
> are the wheels TE37's?
> 
> ...


Gav, the wheels are Rota's but they are coming off the car soon.

Greg, I would say go for a flat white, no flake or pearl.

Charlie.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

are you looking to buy another R32 then dude? 


i really really like lamborghini white....but it doesnt differ much from R34 pearl white, and i assume you pay absolute top dollar for the lamborghini colours, even the white!


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Theres a New Audi S5 near me in white that looks awesome, colour stands out a lot for a white!
Check Audi out!


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

chas said:


> Gav, the wheels are Rota's but they are coming off the car soon.


can i ask why?
has the handling suffered?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

bkvj said:


> are you looking to buy another R32 then dude?
> 
> 
> i really really like lamborghini white....but it doesnt differ much from R34 pearl white, and i assume you pay absolute top dollar for the lamborghini colours, even the white!



yer mate, old ones going to a new home and getting another with full rebiuld inc pistons and rods and bits.

im thinking i need to look close to the 34 white.


----------



## avhbi (Apr 5, 2007)

Mine in a special shade of no idea blue










I hate the wheels though.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

minifreak said:


> yer mate, old ones going to a new home and getting another with full rebiuld inc pistons and rods and bits.
> 
> im thinking i need to look close to the 34 white.


good man. 

the colour i also like on R32's is the gunmetal grey, like toby's (kismet) is. really nice, especially with N1 headlights!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Silllvveerrrrr !

KY0 to be exact, that silver makes the lines on my 34 pop! and if i had an R32, it would be the same.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Rain said:


> Silllvveerrrrr !
> 
> KY0 to be exact, that silver makes the lines on my 34 pop! and if i had an R32, it would be the same.


would be quite cool to make an R32 GTR z-tune replica. 

i would


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

bkvj said:


> would be quite cool to make an R32 GTR z-tune replica.
> 
> i would


:nervous:  yes, yes it would.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

sparkling silver wv2 the only choice if done right
i would use my car in the pics, but its still not photo ready!!!  





































and my still not finished mess :nervous: :nervous: :nervous:


----------

